# Label/decal maker



## Dovehunter132 (Sep 15, 2014)

I saw a thread not long ago about a label maker for just basic writing for type of blank weight class and so on. I searched for the thread but couldn't find it so I'm asking again what do y'all use for you label makers would any label maker work just worried about uv protection is my main issue. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Brother P-TOUCH You can get it at Office Depot / Office Max. I have only found white on clear cartridge that will have to be ordered on line. Will hook up to PC with Windows 7, Vista or XP. I am not sure about 8 or 10. You can also go to the Decal Connection on line or to Hook Spit and talk to Debbie, either will do a good job. There is also another label printer like the Brother P-Touch that said they do decals for rods, but it is 3 x more expensive. The one pictured is the one I have it is also the cheapest that works the best (as far as I know). I have not tried other label makers.


----------



## BigWill (Aug 26, 2004)

LRT sells one - K-Sun. I bought one and it works great. Several different colors and label types. You can import small graphics and print on your label also. He has a special deal for rod builders.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

BigWill said:


> LRT sells one - K-Sun. I bought one and it works great. Several different colors and label types. You can import small graphics and print on your label also. He has a special deal for rod builders.


actual name or contact info ?


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

BigWill said:


> LRT sells one - K-Sun. I bought one and it works great. Several different colors and label types. You can import small graphics and print on your label also. He has a special deal for rod builders.


You can also import graphics to the Brother Label maker. BW do they still offer Silver on clear or do they just have gold on clear and white on clear? If they would of had the silver on their web site (http://www.ksun.com/label-printer/pearlabel-270/) I would of forked out the extra $200.


----------



## capt.dru (Oct 24, 2009)

They do offer the silver for rod builders. Its not on the website, but you can ask Larry for one.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Capt.


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Not to hijack a thread but do you guys feel it's really necessary to label the rod details on a custom rod. I'm still new so don't quite know the standard


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Gfarley22 said:


> Not to hijack a thread but do you guys feel it's really necessary to label the rod details on a custom rod. I'm still new so don't quite know the standard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I have a lot of rods that are designed to throw different weights. I like to keep them straight.


----------



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

If you have a pc you can buy different sized white and clear stick-on labels at a store like Office Depot. Using the Avery label maker software (free online) you can create your own labels, select type font and size, add any graphics you have and print your own label on your regular ink jet or laser printer - no special label maker required. I have had good luck with these and cover the label with epoxy after it is on the rod.


----------



## Weaselmender (Jun 21, 2016)

BillGulledge said:


> If you have a pc you can buy different sized white and clear stick-on labels at a store like Office Depot. Using the Avery label maker software (free online) you can create your own labels, select type font and size, add any graphics you have and print your own label on your regular ink jet or laser printer - no special label maker required. I have had good luck with these and cover the label with epoxy after it is on the rod.


I tried this today and it sucked badly!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*decals*

I can do any decal any color or combo of colors , i also can make waterslides which is really cool you can put anything even an actual photo on a rod.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Allan said:


> I can do any decal any color or combo of colors , i also can make waterslides which is really cool you can put anything even an actual photo on a rod.


Are you using the white-backed waterslide decal paper?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

*decal*



Goags said:


> Are you using the white-backed waterslide decal paper?


I use both white and clear


----------

